# Shimano CN vs. HG 10-speed chains?



## no msg (May 5, 2007)

I've had various Shimano/SRAM 10-speed setups (Dura Ace, Ultegra, 105 and Rival) on my bike, and have mixed and matched 105 and Rival cassettes depending on what was on sale that day. I've also used the cheapest 10-speed chains from KMC, SRAM, and Shimano, again depending on what was cheapest. Never had a problem with compatibility, smooth shifting, or breakage. Never.

Now I'm helping my broke friend shop for a new chain for his Ultegra 10-speed cassette and was going to order the cheapest chain, but its been a few years since I've looked into this stuff, so I wanted to double check with you guys. Is there any 10-speed chain out there that would be a bad match for his Ultegra cassette? Specifically, I'm looking at the Shimano HG-54 which is $17.

Also, any performance or compatibility differences between the HG-54 and the CN-5701? It looks like the CN chains are simply HG chains, so I don't know why their named "CN."


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

HG seems to be attached to mtb chains, CN to their road chains. Shimano uses a directional chain as is supposed to optimize the chain's performance. I don't know what the actual difference is between the chains but I imagine there's probably something like a more pronounced outer plate on the mtb chain than the road chains since there's a bigger gap between mtb cassette cogs than road cassettes.

I practice, I don't think there would be a noticeable difference. It would probably work but might not be "optimal".

Nashbar has had a lot of sales on 10-spd components, I feel like a 105 chain was $20 or so but I'm not 100% on that. It was cheap enough I ordered a few to help wear out my remaining 10-spd cassettes on my cx bike since i'm going to 11-spd soon on my road bike.


----------

